# DALLAS | Projects & Construction



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

W-Hotel and Residences by Ninjatune


----------



## maconahey (Mar 13, 2005)

Azure webcam shot from today:










One Arts Plaza from today











The Residences at the Ritz Carlton from today










Tower Residences at The Ritz-Carlton (23 stories)










New Woodall Rogers Park renderings:






































W Hotel & Residences from 6.5.06





























W Hotel & Residences by BigD5349:


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Beutiful night shots, what's that building with the blue roof? It looks really neat.


----------



## maconahey (Mar 13, 2005)

Thats the W Hotel and Residences with a Ghost Bar at the top. The hotel is supposed to open tomorrow and the Ghost Bar will open next Friday.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

The W looks awesome at night time.


----------



## archengine (Jun 29, 2006)

yea buddy those are nice night shots! The W is worth the visit at night just to see the lighting ..... hoot

The lobby lights change color over time.

Hey Maconahey, where did you find those new Woodall Rogers Park renderings?


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

The Victory tower / Magnolia still under construction

W-Hotel


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

what happenned to this thread its becoming old oh no


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

Talbot said:


> The W looks awesome at night time.


word


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very nice projects


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

There's some nice stuff going on in Dallas


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

not trying to offend any one but the should really buy out a few of those parking lots create one big parking lot and use the land to build some skyscrapers.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

^^ where do you think the new buildings are coming from? Alot of the new projects downtown are from parking lots. Anyway The W is lookin awsome downtown dallas is awsome compared to the metro.


----------



## urbanaturalist (Sep 25, 2005)

Dallas's project looks pretty awesome. I agree as long as they really get serious comprehensively about being green. 

I also like the "air rights" development, for lack of a better term, that you see on the Museum Tower Picture on Page 1 in the bottom left hand corner. You notice how the freeway has been "capped" over with a downtown park. Those are winners and more of those would be really good for large cities lacking greenspace or just to increase greenspace. 

The Big Dig in Boston, the proposed freeway tunnel underneath Pasadena's Old Town, and a similar project in downton Charlotte with an interstate being capped, are really good opportunities to "reclaim" land with infill over freeways/interstates.

More of these are welcome.


----------



## bigboyz2004 (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow! Dallas is looking really good.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Dallas is wicked love there sports team 2


----------



## maconahey (Mar 13, 2005)

Taken by 1999McKinneyAve:

1900 McKinney









Cirque









Azure









One Arts Plaza and 2000 McKinney site clearing









Hunt


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

THX Maconhaney for the new update
Look at the old update of the Azure at 8 floors 
How it looks like now


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

This thread is outdated should a new thread be created?


----------



## UrbanDesigner (Oct 2, 2003)

Dang Dallas...kicking ATL's butt!


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

at what? skyline, cleanlyness, traffic????
Ofcourse I hope it is skyline wise......
All so does anyone beleive the a new thread should be created???????


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

*MUSEUM TOWER*
DALLAS ARTS DISTRICT









_The Dallas Morning News_



Arts District condos offer the high life in a high-rise
_Developers to offer luxury amenities_
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcont...t.36d22ba.html

11:33 PM CDT on Thursday, June 14, 2007
By STEVE BROWN / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

Developers hope their new condo skyscraper will be a standout in Dallas' downtown Arts District.

To buy into the ultramodern high-rise, residents will need to come up with $1 million for the smallest unit.

"The 42-story condominium building is planned to overlook the new Woodall Rodgers park and will be constructed on Olive Street next to the Nasher Sculpture Center.

The $200 million cylindrical tower was designed by Los Angeles architect Johnson Fain. The exterior of the high-rise is composed of three kinds of glass panels that will overlap like the scales on a fish...."

"The Museum Tower developers plan to open a marketing center in the Arts District next month. They intend to break ground for the building early next year..."


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

Hunt Tower









Ritz Carlton Hotel and Residences


















Rosewood Court









Victory Park


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

One Arts Plaza









The Azure


















The Cirque


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

woah the cirque looks awesome gosh i need to go back to dallas!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 20, 2005)

Far North Dallas: Icon Center (3 towers - residential/office/retail/hotel)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Icon Center
ICON Partners, LLC
http://www.ucrrealty.com/photos/properties/flyers/200705152057540.icon.pdf
http://iconcenterdallas.com (UNDER DEVELOPMENT)


----------



## vail4ever (Aug 1, 2007)

hey everyone,wow that is a sexy building


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Very nice projects in Dallas, huge boom of construction.


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow i love Museun tower and Icon Center looks awesome


----------



## oddstyle (Apr 11, 2006)

TexasStar said:


> Hunt Tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks pretty cool


----------



## oddstyle (Apr 11, 2006)

Dallascaper said:


> You're not going to recognize Dallas in ten years. I mean, really...
> All funded and/or already under construction:
> 
> Uptown: Ritz-Carlton - Dallas
> ...


......................


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Dallas star said:


> at what? skyline, cleanlyness, traffic????
> Ofcourse I hope it is skyline wise......
> All so does anyone beleive the a new thread should be created???????


Of course. One with spelling teachers.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

The Cirque is topped out and crane removed.



1900 McKinney Avenue rising on the skyline.



Old Red Courthouse and Clock Tower now completed.



St.Ann Court - early site work underway.



The House in Victory Park


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

*Dallas* 12-02-2007

Alta Rosewood, Rosewood Court, 2000 McKinney Ave









The Mercantile



















One Victory Park









The House by Starcke









1900 McKinney Ave









The Cirque


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

Great, a lot of new projects.


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

Newly released *HARWOOD* International MasterPlan

http://www.harwooddallas.com/masterplan.php?b2=_sel


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

we need some updates in the shape of Photos


----------



## dtzeigler (Jan 4, 2008)

The Coboys suck and Go Eagles - that is all


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

ya, Who made the Playoffs?


----------



## njjeppson (Oct 18, 2007)

Icon Center

The website (http://www.iconpartners.com/icon_midtown.html) has been updated with these new images:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Announced March:



CTroyMathis said:


>


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Dallas Museum Tower march 16*


Museum Tower, Dallas (held up by lamp-post) by wintorbos, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Perot Museum of Nature and Science nears completion*


Perot Museum of Nature and Science, Dallas (colour) by wintorbos, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for updating desertpunk...


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Work underway on Stoneleigh residential tower *



> By Steve Brown / Real Estate Editor
> 
> 11:06 AM on Fri., Mar. 23, 2012
> 
> ...


http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/ar...eleigh-re.html


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Just came back from Dallas on Sunday, while I didn't say to long just enough time for a quick bite and run around downtown to take a few pictures from my Droid phone. In May I'll be back up there for a few days to take more.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge / Santiago Calatrava*

*Architects:* Santiago Calatrava
*Location:* Dallas, USA
*Completion:* 2012
*Lenght of Bridge:* 367,6 m (1,206 ft)
*Height of Pylon:* 136 m (446 ft)
*Photographs:* Alan Karchmer

http://www.archdaily.com/239618/margaret-hunt-hill-bridge-santiago-calatrava/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New fire house opens itself to the community and celebrates the legacy of firefighting*

Fire Station 27 for the City of Dallas represents the most advanced design of all the city’s new stations. Due to location and extreme site limitations, the 23,000-sq-ft facility for 15 fire fighters per shift will be the first multi-storey fire station in Dallas in over 100 years. The project’s site constraints and urban context provided opportunities to challenge the typical functional typology of fire stations.

A unique 'stacked' apparatus bay configuration allows the typical 4-bay program to be consolidated to a 2-bay program with drive-thru flexibility at ground level. Below grade is a secure parking garage for 18 personnel vehicles while the second level contains isolated sleeping quarters. An innovative, glazed fitness room solution hangs over the apparatus bays and takes advantage of under-utilised space while consolidating the machines of fitness with the machines of protection.

Based along a linear service and equipment bar, the entire layout was carefully orchestrated to keep the response time under 60 seconds. Fire Station 27 fosters a new level of engagement with the community through a heightened level of transparency and a large-scale graphic wall that merges the realms of firefighting, architecture and media. The storey-wall forms a lining to the atrium, compliments the program arrangement and tells the history and legacy of the human and technology components in the service of community.

Fire Station 27 will be the City of Dallas’ first Carbon Neutral building complying with the 2030 challenge and first LEED Platinum fire station.

worldarchitecturenews


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice projects! I like the bridge and the pedestrian bridge.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Developer Forest City moving ahead with big apartment tower and retail deal in Dallas' Cityplace community *












> By STEVE BROWN Real Estate Editor [email protected] Published: 02 August 2012 06:24 AM
> 
> After almost a year of planning and negotiations, a new high-rise residential and retail development is moving ahead in Dallas' Cityplace neighborhood.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/business/...retail-deal-in-dallas-cityplace-community.ece


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*The Taylor* U/C


















Published: 26 April 2012 07:51 PM



> RelatedConstruction has begun on a 17-story Uptown residential building — the biggest project to get under way in the neighborhood since the recession.
> 
> The Taylor apartment tower, at Carlisle and Bowen streets, will contain 308 apartments and is set to open in 2014. The project will replace two low-rise office buildings, which were recently demolished. The Taylor will be less than a block from the popular Katy Trail. It is a project of Dallas-based apartment developer StreetLights Residential.
> 
> The rental tower is planned with a resort-style swimming pool, large fitness center and rooftop deck, and the community “will feel similar to a high-end boutique hotel,” said Paige Close, StreetLights’ senior vice president. Rents will start at $1,300 a month for the smallest unit. The high-rise was designed by WDG Architects and Marly + Co


.

http://www.dallasnews.com/business/...-apartment-building-in-dallas-uptown-area.ece


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Developers break ground on Victory Park apartments in Dallas' Uptown district *












> The apartment building under construction on Harry Hines will open in early 2014.
> 
> Developers have broken ground on an Uptown apartment community – one of two such projects in the Victory Park complex.
> 
> Builder Alamo Manhattan is starting its 6-story apartments on Harry Hines Boulevard at Payne Street north of downtown Dallas.


http://www.dallasnews.com/business/...park-apartments-in-dallas-uptown-district.ece


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Uptown project thinks out of the box with eye-catching design and neighborhood retail space *












> By STEVE BROWN Real Estate Editor [email protected] Published: 11 October 2012 08:45 PM
> 
> To lure top-of-the-market business tenants to its planned Uptown office tower, the folks at Crescent Real Estate Holdings needed something better than just another out-of-the-box building.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/business/c...#ssStory745157


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Perot Museum of Nature & Science*


Perot Museum of Nature and Science by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Update on the new Klyde Warren Park










For those who don't know, this park is built over a freeway to bridge the gap between downtown & uptown. This gives new meaning on a whole new look for Dallas as it becomes a major player amongst other cities. This park will have a 5 star restaurant, croquet, chess, petanque, & ping pong and much more.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5.109727801144&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

The new Dart expansion at DFW airport.



















http://www.pkce.com/our-portfolio/pr...-irving-texas/


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* West End preservation panel approves Fairfield Residential plans for former MKT depot site *












> ROBERT WILONSKY Editor [email protected] Published: 11 October 2012 09:41 AM
> 
> For six years there’s been a gaping hole at Ross Avenue and Houston Street, which had been the site of the historic Missouri-Kansas-Texas Railroad depot till TCI West End Inc. illegally razed the structure only to find itself on the losing end of a court battle with the city of Dallas. But two months back there were signs of life: An applicant had come before the Landmark Commission’s Central Business District/West End Task Force with plans to build a five-story apartment building and six-story parking garage on the vacant lot.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/business/r...depot-site.ece


----------



## PNLENGLAND (Dec 6, 2011)

nice ............................


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Awesome Dallas!


----------



## korodog (Oct 16, 2012)

nice!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

More pictures of the new Klyde Warren Park




























http://www.dallasnews.com/news/comm...-bridge-more-than-woodall-rodgers-freeway.ece


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome Dallas..


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*New Frost Tower to be built in uptown*










http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/2...tional-still-building-on-uptown-success.html/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the new park seems beautiful


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Looking good Big D.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Parkland Hospital, Jan. 27*


parkland hospital in dallas texas by Paloma Home Health Agency, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Harwood Has Design District Project in the Works*









http://realpoints.dmagazine.com/2013/02/harwood-has-design-district-project-in-the-works/



> Harwood International, the developer behind the 17-block Harwood area of Uptown, is expanding into the Design District. The company is planning to break ground this spring on District 1444: The Design Village, at the southeast corner of Dragon Street and Oak Lawn Avenue. The five-story, mixed-use complex will offer 224 apartments and 46,000 square feet of retail space. Amenities will include a pool deck lounge with cabanas, fitness center, game room, fire pits, and gardens.
> 
> Alexis Barbier-Mueller, director of Harwood international, said the project will deliver much-needed residential space and amenities to the area. “We want to bring the same amenities to the Design District that are available in Harwood, Oak Lawn, State Thomas, and West Village,” he said.
> 
> District 1444 was designed by Harwood Design Factory LLC, which is led by Laura Lleal, vice president, and Ben Cortez, architect. According to Jihane A. Boury, director of leasing and vice president at Harwood International, three of the five restaurant spaces have already been leased.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Oak Lawn’s historic Old Parkland campus is getting a grand new addition *












> A Dallas real estate project that started with the preservation of a historic hospital will soon get another landmark building.
> 
> Crow Family Holdings began its Old Parkland development in 2005 when it restored the century-old Parkland Hospital at Maple and Oak Lawn avenues. Since then, the investment firm has built two more complementary buildings, and a third office is going up for TRT Holdings.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*KMPG Signs Onto Hall Arts Center*












> The race to build the next office tower in central Dallas is about to be out of the starting gate.
> 
> Accounting firm KPMG has finally decided where it will locate its downtown office, real estate brokers who are tracking the deal say. After looking at options in Uptown, property execs familiar with the transaction say that KPMG has decided that developer Craig Hall’s new building in the Arts District is the best option.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

From shitty shopping mall to urban town center oasis!

*Beck Ventures Releases Details for its $3 Billion Dallas Midtown Redevelopment*












> Beck Ventures has released specific details on its plans for Dallas Midtown, its massive $3 billion redevelopment of the Valley View Mall area. The complete reinvention will ultimately entail millions of square feet of office, retail, hotel, and residential space. Plans also call for gondolas that will connect various sectors of the project, a trolley system, and a glass-roofed, open-air retail center; Bellagio-style fountains, parks, and a hike-and-bike trail that connects to White Rock Lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ seems very nice


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

desertpunk said:


> From shitty shopping mall to urban town center oasis!
> 
> *Beck Ventures Releases Details for its $3 Billion Dallas Midtown Redevelopment*


Dallas needs to built this.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*As city looks to remake Valley View-Galleria area, check-cashers, pawn shops and big boxes zoned out of existence*


A better look at the aerial view of Dallas Midtown as seen in the plan approved by the City Plan Commission.



> Two weeks ago Dallas’ City Plan Commission voted to accept the Valley View-Galleria Area Plan, which gives quite the extreme makeover to some 430 acres of prime North Dallas property. A dying mall and decaying apartments will be replaced with a sprawling central park, hotels, condos, shops and brand-new streets. Maybe, one day, even an underground DART station. Quite the big game-changer, as you may recall.
> 
> This process began in September 2011, and the finish line remains a long way off, years into the future. My 9-year-old will probably be a grandfather before that land looks anything like those renderings seen in the documents posted below this item.
> 
> ...











http://cityhallblog.dallasnews.com/category/city_plan_commission/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

* Dallas’ Tallest Skyscraper Getting A Multimillion-Dollar Redo *









http://www.carfreeinbigd.com/2012_04_01_archive.html



> Downtown Dallas’ tallest building is getting a makeover.
> 
> The 72-story Bank of America Plaza is being updated with a new entry, lobby areas and remodeling of the retail court. The remodeling also will include upgrades to the signature green lights that outline the Main Street skyscraper.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Exclusive: Developers ready to give Dallas’ Victory Park project a reboot *












> Published: 02 May 2013 10:57 PM
> Updated: 02 May 2013 10:57 PM
> 
> Developers who have spent a year trying to figure out what to do with Dallas’ Victory Park project hope to start construction in the coming months.
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Parkland Hospital*


The New Parkland Hospital | Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr


The New Parkland Hospital | Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

- dmca


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hall Arts Tower Lands Tennant*









http://realestate.dmagazine.com/2013/04/craig-hall-on-the-kmpg-lease-hall-arts/



> A Kansas City bank that's expanding to the Dallas market has leased a location in a new downtown building.
> 
> UMB Bank said Thursday that it will rent 5,887 square feet of office space in Hall Financial's new Arts District office tower. Construction on Hall Financial's Arts District tower starts in September.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*High-rise residential project planned for Dallas’ Katy Trail *












> One of the last vacant development sites on Dallas’ popular Katy Trail will be the location of a new high-rise residential building.
> 
> Developer JLB Partners is teaming up with Sammons Enterprises to build the 18-story, 299-unit apartment tower at Cedar Springs Road and Carlisle Street. The prominent Uptown property was previously planned for a St. Regis Hotel tower. JLB acquired the 2.3-acre tract after it went through foreclosure during the recession.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> *New tower planned in West Village*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Architects and developers eye choice Turtle Creek tract in Dallas’ Oak Lawn district
By Steve Brown
[email protected]
6:36 am on August 1, 2013 



> A Turtle Creek property that’s been in the same hands since the 1980s boom could finally be getting a building.
> 
> The empty, hillside lot at Turtle Creek Boulevard and Cedar Springs Road has been owned by investor General Electric Pension Trust since 1986.
> 
> ...


http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/2...creek-tract-in-dallas-oak-lawn-district.html/


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Work to start on big Dallas shopping, office and apartment center at Walnut Hill and North Central



















http://www.dallasnews.com/business/...t-center-at-walnut-hill-and-north-central.ece

Provident Realty
The first phase of Preston Hollow Villlage on Walnut Hill Lane will include a Trader Joe's grocery store.



> It’s the most prominent vacant lot in all of Dallas.
> The empty corner at Walnut Hill Lane and busy North Central Expressway is visible to tens of thousands of commuters every day.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Large downtown Dallas site bought for South Asian museum

http://www.dallasnews.com/business/...dallas-site-bought-for-south-asian-museum.ece




> By STEVE BROWN
> Real Estate Editor
> [email protected]
> Published: 01 August 2013 08:55 PM
> ...


really hope to see this happen. Woodall Rogers is becoming a nice destination corridor.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

More new apartments will be joining the big State Farm campus in Richardson

http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/20...chardson.html/



> Provident Realty Advisors will attract a lot of attention with its new Preston Hollow Village development in North Dallas.
> 
> But the Dallas real estate developer is also busy building several apartment projects in North Texas.
> 
> ...


This place is going to challenge for largest TOD in the area, and the west side of the station hasn't even been touched.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

High-rise apartment tower planned for Dallas’ Victory Park












> The high-rise residential building is planned for one of the parking lots between the Perot Museum and the House of Blues.
> 
> By STEVE BROWN
> 
> ...


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Cityscape Apartments in Victory Park


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Highrise development planned for old Hard Rock Cafe site on McKinney Avenue in Dallas

http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/2...-cafe-site-on-mckinney-avenue-in-dallas.html/


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Cityscape Apts at Victory Park


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

desertpunk said:


> *New Parkland Hospital*
> 
> 
> The New Parkland Hospital | Dallas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr
> ...



Very poor cladding choice. Reminds me of plastic... And that yellow stuff at the base is revolting.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

The building isn't finished. The "yellow stuff" at the base isn't part of the finished product. What's hard to distinguish from the photos you're commenting on is the exterior is all glass and looks much more glassy in person. Everytime I see it, I think its weird how it looks so matte in some pictures.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Taylor topped out and nearing the finish line:*









http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/2013/08/


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

New Parkland Hospital is b*tt ugly.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Atlanta developer completes Victory Park land buy for apartment tower*












> 8:49 am on September 4, 2013
> 
> Atlanta developer Novare Group has closed its purchase of land in Dallas’ Victory Park project for a new high-rise apartment project.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Developer KDC plans new Uptown Dallas office tower*












> 1:47 pm on September 23, 2013 | Permalink
> 
> Developer KDC – the same company that’s constructing the huge State Farm Insurance complex in Richardson – has filed plans with the City of Dallas to construct an Uptown office tower.
> 
> ...


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

^^^This has some opposition from the neighboring residential towers.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Coming out party this evening for proposed Dallas condo tower*












> Canada-based developer Great Gulf is holding a debut party tonight for the new condo tower the company plans to build in Dallas’ Turtle Creek neighborhood.
> 
> Great Gulf has been working on the project for several years on a vacant tract at Turtle Creek Boulevard and Fairmount Street.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Potential supertall just announced:



Dallaz said:


> *Perot buys key downtown Dallas corner with visions for a grand development*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Good news on both the last 2 entries. Really like the condo and Dallas breaking the 1000 foot mark would be great.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Demolition starts for new Frost Bank tower in Dallas’ Uptown district*












> Developer Harwood International has begun clearing the building site for its next Uptown office tower.
> 
> The Frost Bank tower will be constructed on Wolf Street near the entrance to the Dallas North Tollway.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Another supertall or skyscraper at least could be in the works here:

*Buyers are lining up for choice Uptown Dallas corner*





> It may be the hottest corner in Dallas – if not the whole State of Texas.
> 
> The Chase Bank drive-through location at Pearl Street and Woodall Rodgers Freeway is smack at the front door of the insanely popular Klyde Warren Park. Developers think it may be the best building site in town. And it’s for sale. Commercial real estate firm Jones Lang LaSalle is rounding up offers for the 1.5-acre tract, which is expected to fetch more than $200 per square foot.
> 
> *Broker say potential buyers for the land include developers Lincoln Property Co. and Trammell Crow Co. which both would like to plop an iconic project on the corner.* With the recent sale of the Bank of America motorbank a few blocks away on Woodall Rodgers, the Chase property is one of the last available development sites in that corridor.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Uptown office tower breaks ground in December*












> Developer Harwood International said Friday that it will break ground on its Frost Tower office building on Dec. 12.
> 
> The glass and metal office highrise will be constructed at Wolf and McKinnon streets near the entrance to the Dallas North Tollway.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Construction For Harwood’s Uptown Dallas Frost Tower Gets A Chilly Start*












> They called it a groundbreaking.
> 
> But the hole dug for the new Uptown office tower is already big enough to hide a house.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

_Finally!_



Dallaz said:


> Dallas council committee OK’s committing $50 million in TIF money to 1401 Elm redo, with strings
> 
> http://cityhallblog.dallasnews.com/...tif-money-to-1401-elm-redo-with-strings.html/


this challenging redevelopment of an old midcentury classic tower had been stuck in limbo for several years.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> *Artists’ affordable-housing project gets $2 million in TIF money. Dallas gets 50 Arts District parking spaces*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Stoss + SHoP Beat Out Bofill, OMA for Downtown Dallas Re-Design *












> The results are in: Dallas has selected Stoss + SHoP’s “Hyper Density Hyper Landscape” (HDHL) over finalists Ricardo Bofill and OMA+AMO to reunite its downtown with the neighboring Trinity River. The winning team’s pragmatic approach aims to activates the region’s “full potential” by introducing an alternating “grid-green” development that will transform 176 acres into three new “dynamic, mixed-used” neighborhoods.
> 
> “The idea is very clear and compelling,” stated the jury. “There’s much left to be resolved in details but the diagram of the green coming into the city and the city going into the Trinity is a very powerful diagram that should become a strategy for managing change as the community moves forward.”
> 
> Designed as extensions of established neighborhoods, these three new districts will be activated by the revival of the Old River and introduction of a new programs, such as new cultural institutions, a robust transportation network, and high-tech incubator campus. Large “forested fingers” will extend the river’s natural systems into city to provide shade and urban greenscapes, while lonely flood basins are reactivated into a “beautiful chain of parks and water gardens” that re-connect residents to the Trinity.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2101 N. Pearl getting this tower:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Twin 70 story towers that may go supertall:*



Dallaz said:


> For $600 million, developer proposes garage, ‘fancy’ grocery and two 70-story residential towers for Pacific Plaza
> 
> http://cityhallblog.dallasnews.com/...ry-residential-towers-for-pacific-plaza.html/
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*SkyHouse finishing up:*


downtown Dallas by kaynoss, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Luxury condos going into Uptown:



*A look at Harwood International's new Bleu Ciel development*



> When I was out and about scouting the site of Harwood International's latest project -- a 33-story luxury high-rise condo tower in the Harwood District adjacent to Uptown -- I found a large billboard with blue sky and not much else to allude to the grandiose plans orchestrated by Paris-based architect Jean-Michel Wilmotte.
> 
> Wilmotte, through his firm Wilmotte & Associes S.A., has teamed up with Harwood's internal design team to create the signature building that promises residents a piece of sky in Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jonathaninATX said:


> *New Uptown tower raises the bar for design and project cost*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

“We think this is a very pedestrian area and we want to celebrate that,” Pelli said. “When you drive by, this is going to catch your eye.”


This is a hilarious quote to me.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

LCIII said:


> “We think this is a very pedestrian area and we want to celebrate that,” Pelli said. “When you drive by, this is going to catch your eye.”
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious quote to me.


True. While I wouldn't call this building perfectly pedestrian, at least the plaza side will continue the pedestrian part of McKinney for another block. The block between this and Klyde Warren Park needs some serious soft scaping though. Don't know how to get the developers on Dallas on board with this stuff. Every development is too busy trying to emulate a fort at ground level.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

The quote was ironic, but perhaps meant to convey that the pedestrian activity might induce people who drive by to partake.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

This is going to be an amazing project once complete.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Trammell Crow eyes Uptown restaurant site for new tower*












> Original item:
> 
> A familiar Uptown property is being eyed for a high-rise development.
> 
> ...


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Check out this nice aerial video:

http://vimeo.com/m/97187317


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New skyscraper project will include residential and office towers overlooking Klyde Warren Park*












> Metropolitan Life Insurance and developer Trammell Crow Co. have disclosed details of their planned tower complex overlooking Klyde Warren Park.
> 
> MetLife and Crow plan to build an almost 30-story residential tower and a 20-story office building at the northwest corner of Pearl Street and Woodall Rodgers Freeway at the entrance to Uptown, according to plans filed with the City of Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

- dmca


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Construction begins on Bleu Ciel condo tower in Dallas’ Uptown neighborhood*












> Published: December 8, 2014 5:43 am
> 
> Developer Harwood International is starting construction this afternoon on the first Uptown condo tower to be built since the recession.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Trammell Crow HQ in late November:


Trammell Crow Headquarters by ladyk11111, on Flickr


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

Demolition has been completed for a major new mixed-use development on downtown Dallas' near east side. It will include hotel, office, and residential. 
It will be called *EPIC*.










*Another rendering of the 32-story Blue Ceil condominium tower*










*New flagship department store FORTY FIVE TEN nearing completion in downtown Dallas*


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

*Construction Updates - 09/28/2015*

*Skyhouse Victory Park and The Ascent looming over the American Airlines Center - Home of the Dallas Mavericks (NBA) and Dallas Stars (NHL)*



















*Cineopolis takes shape in the distance.*










*Katy Station rises just beyond the new Camden Apartments in Victory Park*


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

http://www.dallasnews.com/business/real-estate/2016/10/04/40-story-high-rise-way-dallas-arts-district


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Downtown Dallas is coming back!!!

*2000 Ross* U/C








http://www.dallasnews.com/business/...rst-look-at-new-downtown-dallas-tower-project

*Halls Art Residences & Hotel *U/C








https://www.dallasnews.com/business...s-district-hotel-condo-tower-will-kick-friday


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*The Epic* U/C


















Picture credit TripleD


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

* Construction kicking off for Ventana project* U/C










https://www.dallasnews.com/business...uction-starts-week-136-million-seniors-towers


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*New rendering of Hall Arts Hotel & Residences*










*Groundbreaking ceremony today*









https://m.facebook.com/HALLArtsDallas/?ref=content_filter


----------



## Green Country (Apr 14, 2005)

Any further information on the Hall Arts hotel and residential? Is this actually under construction or was this just a marketing ground breaking?


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

> *
> Hillwood Chairman Ross Perot Jr. says of company's proposed 70-story tower: 'I'm sure we'll make it taller.'*
> 
> Plans were revealed the other day showing Hillwood building a 70-story office tower near the Perot Museum of Nature & Science in Dallas. The structure designed by British “starchitect” Sir Norman Foster would be just a few stories shorter than Bank of America Plaza, the city’s current tallest building, which has 72 floors. When the idea was unveiled, thoughtful critics like D’s Peter Simek questioned the wisdom of the plan, protesting the structure’s impact on the “existing urban ecology.”
> ...


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

^ Isn't this an old article ? It didn't give me a lot of reassurance in any case.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Dale said:


> ^ Isn't this an old article ? It didn't give me a lot of reassurance in any case.


It's an older article, this thread has not been updated with any mention of this tower yet so I decided to add it in.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Park District* | Uptown

Official website: http://parkdistrict.com

Project facts


Address: 2121 N Pearl Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: HKS


Residential: 253 units


Office: 500,000 s.f. (46,452 sqm)


Retail: 20,000 s.f. (1,858 sqm)


Height: 385ft, 316ft (117m, 96m)


Floors: 32, 20


August 12:









(@CTroyMathis)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1900 North Pearl Street* | Arts District

Official website: http://1900pearl.com

Project facts


Address: 1900 N Pearl Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Lincoln


Architect: HKS


Office: 260,000 s.f. (24,155 sqm)


Retail: 9,000 s.f. (836 sqm)


Height: 362ft (110m)


Floors: 25


August 30:









(@maconahey)


----------



## Green Country (Apr 14, 2005)

Any updates on the Hall Arts Residences and Hotel? I can't seem to find any construction pics anywhere.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Green Country said:


> Any updates on the Hall Arts Residences and Hotel? I can't seem to find any construction pics anywhere.


It's finally U/C.


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*AMLI Fountain Place moving forward*

Link:https://www.reddit.com/r/downtownda...ooks_like_dirt_is_finally_moving_on_the_amle/
Site prep has started.

Rendering


----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

*Oliver Place moving foward*

Rendering









Site prep has now begun!


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Dallas is showing its support for Ukraine. The downtown skyline was lit up Thursday night with the colors of the Ukrainian flag.


----------

